

Will the Google Chrome Web browser come to Apple’s iPads and iPhones? - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/will-the-google-chrome-web-browser-come-to-apples-ipads-and-iphones/2386

======
Terretta
Google can certainly put its "chrome" around webkit on iOS, the way Chrome
(and Safari) started, and the way iCab or Atomic do on iOS today.

Desktop browser sync, bookmarks and tabs management, integration with Google
services, all make good sense to put under a Chrome logo.

------
nextparadigms
Unless there's some outrage from all of us about Apple rejecting it, I doubt
it.

